# INCHEON | Lotte Mall Songdo | 22 fl | App



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/I8Fs/847


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/I8Fs/851


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11999


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

(on the right side)










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/13098


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://blog.naver.com/sbkbook/221365993634


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Twin buildings now topped out in the background.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/I8Fs/869


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/I8Fs/876


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Almost completed!










https://blog.naver.com/bubble-world/221531497063


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally, Lotte Mall (+ the hotel portion) to break ground in October









http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=966980#08hF


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://blog.naver.com/yedong217/221798824741


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Lotte planning construction of Lotte Songdo Mall by 2025*
> 
> Lotte has been planning the construction of the Lotte Songdo Mall for a decade, but so far, little progress had been made. Lotte actually built on this plot part of the project, but only the residential part (INCHEON | Lotte Mall Songdo Officetel | 168m | 551ft |...), and delayed the construction of the Mall, probably because it is expected to be less profitable. This had actually become a significant issue, and the city of Incheon tried to tax Lotte some more to punish them for not actively developing the site.
> 
> ...


*Approved plans for the Lotte Mall Songdo*

The plans for the new Lotte Mall in Songdo have been approved by the architectural committee. The design of the main luxury tower remains fairly similar, although the height has been increased from 21 to 22 floors. However, the mall has changed quite a bit, and is more conventional.

Lotte is hoping to open the complex in the 2nd half of 2025, so they'd have to start construction soon.


















2025년 송도에 롯데몰 생긴다…경관 심의 통과


[롯데몰 송도 조감도 (사진=연합뉴스)]인천송도국제도시에들어서는리조트형쇼핑몰'롯데몰송도'가경관심의를통과했습니다.오늘(8일) 인천경제자유구역청에따르면인천경제청은전날경관심의위원회를열어&nbs…




biz.sbs.co.kr













'롯데몰 송도' 경관심의 통과…"2025년 개장 목표" | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 신민재 기자 = 인천 송도국제도시에 들어서는 리조트형 쇼핑몰 '롯데몰 송도'가 경관 심의를 통과했다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------

